# New GLoomis 2011 rods



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Introducing the new NRX series rods. These are the best graphite we have ever offered. Compared to GLX these are 15% lighter, 15% stronger and much more sensitive compared to anything else you have ever used. In my opinion this is the best fishing rod ever made.










The new graphite uses Nano Silica Resin along with a new material for graphite. This blend was developed for aircraft to make bulkheads and wing structure. You can clamp to it and drill it without the worry of the material fracturing. We found this to be perfect for a fishing rod. Impact damage can cause the walls of the blank to fail. This new material is much stronger and prevents failures from impact damage.

The bass rods will have split grips. This is a first for GLoomis.

*NRX 802C JWR 11927-01 6'8 1 10-14 1/8-3/8 Medium Ex-Fast **$450.00* 
*NRX 803C JWR 11928-01 6'8" 1 12-16 3/16-5/8 Med-Heavy Ex-Fast **$450.00* *NRX 804C JWR 11929-01 6'8" 1 14-20 5/16-3/4 Heavy Fast $450.00*
*NRX 852C JWR 11930-01 7'1" 1 10-14 1/8-3/8 Medium Ex-Fast $475.00*
*NRX 853C JWR 11931-01 7'1" 1 12-16 3/16-5/8 Med-Heavy Ex-Fast $475.00*
*NRX 854C JWR 11932-01 7'1" 1 14-20 5/16-3/4 Heavy Fast $500.00*
*NRX 873C CRR 11933-01 7'3" 1 12-17 1/4-3/4 Med-Heavy Fast $500.00*
*NRX 802S JWR 11935-01 6'8" 1 6-10 1/8-1/4 Medium Ex-Fast $450.00*
*NRX 803S JWR 11936-01 6'8" 1 8-14 1/8-5/16 Med-Heavy Ex-Fast $450.00*
*NRX 852S JWR 11937-01 7'1" 1 6-12 1/8-3/8 Medium Ex-Fast $475.00*
*NRX 822S DSR 11938-01 6'10" 1 6-12 3/16-1/2 Mag-Medium Ex-Fast $475.00*
*NRX 822S SYR 11940-01 6'10" 1 6-12 1/8-5/16 Mag-Medium Ex-Fast $475.00*
*NRX 893C JWR 11941-01 7'5" 1 12-16 3/16-5/8 Med-Heavy Ex-Fast $500.00*

*JWR- Jig and Worm Rod*
*CRR- Carolina Rig Rod*
*DSR- Drop Shot Rod*
*SYR- Shakey Head Rod*

We also released NRX Fly rods. If anyone is interested let me know and I wll get the specs. This information is also live on the website now.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

yowza's check those price's.


----------



## dusbus (Nov 5, 2008)

I will buy one because I am a loomis junkie, but I am not thrilled about the thread colors. Baby blue and green :?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I just found out today that the prices I listed are incorrect. Once I have the correct price list I will post it.


----------

